# Victory Heights?



## UAE2014 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello!

Just wondering if you can shed any light on Victory Heights as a location to live? We're a family of 5 (me, DH and 3 young children) moving in Jan 2014. We've highlighted it as a school place seems realistic for our eldest but have no idea what its like and there is relatively little recent stuff about the place online.

Do you live there? What's it like? Is the school any good? Are there any shops/cafes etc? Is it still a building site or finished? And is it friendly?!

We've got a pretty good budget but we're really struggling with finding a school place and we want to live near wherever our child gets a place.

Lots of questions I know, sorry. I'd really appreciate any feedback you could give on the place as we're clueless!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Finding a place in school is top priority, a place to live is only secondary out here to be honest.

A neighbour moved to Victory Heights and now their school commute is quite tedious. The development came to a standstill during the Financial Crisis and is starting to pick up now.

If you have a healthy budget, perhaps you would like to look at Jumeirah Park. It's a bit more central and is close to Dubai British School, Emirates International School Meadows, DIA and Regent International School by the Greens. 

Sorry couldn't shed more light but thought this might help.


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Highly recommend Al Barsha. Its more traditional and locally populated, than expat, but very close to the schools. UK/US and international secondary schools all within 10 mins, however as Pamela suggests, you should get onto a school list first and then find the house. signing for a house takes only 3 weeks maximum from start to finish..... do this in December... for now get onto all the schools with the curriculum you want the kids to study and see what their waiting lists look like.
We have our 18 month son on a waiting list for a British school in 3.5 years time, and still there is no guarantee...... but this different for each school.
Al Barsh allows you access to the National School, GEMS Wellington, American School, Foremark (when its built) plus any school accessible from SZR.

Jumeirah Park is also a great option, as close to the schools in the springs like EIS, DIA and Dubai British School. But be warned it is still a building site and the Geant Supermarket will not be finished until January...... but then Spinneys in the Springs is less than 5 mins by car. just not walkable!...

best of luck. with the move


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

I commute from Springs to Vitcory Heights Primary school every morning. Not a bad journey at all. Max 10 mins. Its turning out to be a school.


----------



## salsadad (Oct 7, 2013)

Victory heigh is beautiful area. You will need to drive to Motor City for most of your shopping. The traffic is bad there during Cricket Matches at the stadium. 

As everyone else suggested, getting admission in school is more of a challenge. Getting a house is super easy here.


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

salsadad said:


> Victory heigh is beautiful area. You will need to drive to Motor City for most of your shopping. The traffic is bad there during Cricket Matches at the stadium.
> 
> As everyone else suggested, getting admission in school is more of a challenge. Getting a house is super easy here.


I would never say it was super easy!


----------



## salsadad (Oct 7, 2013)

damien699 said:


> I would never say it was super easy!


I re phrase: Super Easy if you have a good Budget like UAE2014 said she does


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

salsadad said:


> I re phrase: Super Easy if you have a good Budget like UAE2014 said she does


A decent budget makes it easier but still not super easy anyway you dress it up!
Real estate agents are a joke.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you mean super easy if there is no agent involved and it is a realistic landlord - a combination harder to find than it should.


----------

